# JBL ProFlora CO2 cylinders replacement.



## RauRum (6 Oct 2010)

Guys, I am a newbie looking for some advice on the above subject. If this has been discussed before please direct me to that link.

I would like some advice on alternative CO2 Cylinders that would fit my existing JBL ProFlora system. My system currently has a 500g refillable cylinder but unfortunately there is no one on the island (Isle of Man where I live) that would refill it. I have also look at the welder 1kg disposable cylinders but they have different fitting (smaller) and I just been talking to BOC but their cylinder donâ€™t fit and cost an arm and a leg on annual rental fee. 

I am much appreciated if you could advice on:
Adapters and where to get them that would allows me to make use of the welder 1kg size disposable CO2 or
Larger cylinders that would fit and within driving distance from Liverpool. 
Or if you can think of a better alternative.


----------



## chilled84 (6 Oct 2010)

Anything with standard Fire exstinguisher thread size.


----------



## RauRum (6 Oct 2010)

Thanks for the comment Chilled84. Do you know the name of the manufacturers that do cylinders with this type of thread size other than fire exstinguisher as I hear that they are highly pressurised and can be dangerous to mess with.


----------



## CeeJay (7 Oct 2010)

Hi RauRum


			
				RauRum said:
			
		

> Do you know the name of the manufacturers that do cylinders with this type of thread size other than fire exstinguisher as I hear that they are highly pressurised and can be dangerous to mess with.


When filled, all CO2 cylinders are highly pressurised. 60 Bar for most FE's (about 870 psi in old money).
If handled with care you shouldn't have any problems.
You probably walk past them every day at work, or wherever, innocently hanging on the wall. You don't get alarmed about that do you?
You are wise to be cautious, but you are not 'messing with it', you are using it, but the only place you have the high pressure is before the regulator. after that it is reduced to around 1.5 to 2 bar.
By the way, your little 500g bottle was pressurised to the same pressure, and you used that OK   
Same principle, bigger (and cheaper) bottle, that's all, and your JBL regulator will screw straight on to an FE (I use one myself)


----------



## Westyggx (8 Oct 2010)

CeeJay said:
			
		

> Hi RauRum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ceejay, when you say the JBL will screw straight onto a FE did you get a thread converter? i was told i would need this.


----------



## chilled84 (8 Oct 2010)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> CeeJay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It will go straight on. Im aiming at getting a larger 2kg bottle myself soon.


----------



## Themuleous (8 Oct 2010)

If you're got the space, what about using one of those large pub co2 cylinders?  That's what I use and again the JBL reg you have should just screw straight onto it.  These might be easier to come by and it only costs me Â£20 to get mine refilled. Might be worth asking in your local pub if they know a supplier.

Sam


----------



## Westyggx (8 Oct 2010)

Ok sweet, saved me a few quid then! I can get a 5k fe from work ( fire service )


----------



## RauRum (8 Oct 2010)

Thanks everyone and specially Ceejay for putting my mind at ease about using FE. 

I have just made some enquiries from some of the suppliers here on the island and they are pretty expensive, a 2kg bottle for Â£75 and Â£36 for swap (there is no refill services here). Can someone recommend a cheaper suppler in Liverpool, Manchester or Leeds?

Also Iâ€™ve come across the term â€˜Dry powder CO2 Fire Extinguisherâ€™  What does this means will it work just the same?


----------



## mdhardy01 (8 Oct 2010)

Wetyggx do you have the refillable set or disposable if disposable the you will need the converter 
Matt


----------



## Westyggx (8 Oct 2010)

I have disposable mate. Ok cheers, ill have to get the threader then.


----------



## CeeJay (8 Oct 2010)

Hi all


			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> Ceejay, when you say the JBL will screw straight onto a FE did you get a thread converter? i was told i would need this.


Disposable does need an adaptor, just like this Thread converter 


			
				RauRum said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone and specially Ceejay for putting my mind at ease about using FE.


No problem. Common sense is all that's required   .


			
				RauRum said:
			
		

> Also Iâ€™ve come across the term â€˜Dry powder CO2 Fire Extinguisherâ€™ What does this means will it work just the same?


Dry powder FE's will not work for our purposes. It is probably labelled â€˜Dry powder CO2 Fire Extinguisherâ€™ because they use CO2 as the propellant as opposed having CO2 only in the cylinder. It just so happens that the CO2 will assist in putting the fire out too   .
I've had most of my CO2 extinguishers off ebay. You can pay anywhere between Â£3 and Â£15 for a 2kg. Paid a fiver each for my last 2. Luck of the draw sometimes. Just make sure they're full   .
However, there is a whole heap of regulations regarding posting of pressurised cylinders, especially if they would be delivered to your island by air mail. You may need to check this out


----------



## RauRum (13 Oct 2010)

More advice please. I have just got hold of a 2kg Co2 cyliner, took the nozzle off and attempt to fit my JBL ProFlora regulator but the JBL diameter was just a tat too big to be inserted into the FE. 
Has anyone come across this problem before? 
and how did you overcome it? 
Is there an adapter that I can use to make it fit? 
The alternative is to take the fitting off the main regulator body and get someone with a lathe to make it smaller, very messy.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (13 Oct 2010)

CeeJay said:
			
		

> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You may require the thread converter Ceejay suggested. Click the link


----------



## RauRum (13 Oct 2010)

I have the refillable type think it is the 500g gray in colour.


----------



## CeeJay (14 Oct 2010)

Hi RauRum.

I have had this before. It fits straight on some FE's but not others. So some FE's must have a slightly smaller internal bore than others.
I took the 'o' ring off and used some emery cloth to reduce the diameter by a tiny amount. You only get one shot at this, so keep checking as you go.
Now, on some occasions the connection appears loose when first fitted to some FE's, but when you tighten up the nut, the 'o' ring still makes a perfect seal   .
Haven't had any problems since.
Added to that, I think it's a JBL thing which may compound the problem, they make it slightly oversized so most people will use their Â£80 bottles


----------



## Nelson (14 Oct 2010)

CeeJay said:
			
		

> I took the 'o' ring off and used some emery cloth to reduce the diameter by a tiny amount. You only get one shot at this, so keep checking as you go.


i did the same with one of my JBL regs with no problems   .


----------



## RauRum (21 Oct 2010)

Guys, thanks for all your inputs. I just got it done by removing the regulator stem and grinded it down to size using a benchgrinder. A helpful hint to anyone who may want to try this in the future, I found it help (to get a truer diameter) if you could stick something like a screwdriver on the opposite side of the stem and turn it with the action of your thumb and finger while you grind.


----------

